# [Q] Connection Problem: "authentication via the proxy server was unsuccessful"



## JiraffeLeung (Apr 27, 2012)

*[Q] Connection Problem: "authentication via the proxy server was unsuccessful"*

Hey there,

Whoever can solve this would most likely help many others out there.
I tried looking this up on google and on XDA, but there is no solution so far besides doing a factory reset.

I have been having a problem with my data network since yesterday, it doesn't connect to the internet at all. The LTE/4G sign is visible when I turn it on though, but none of the apps are able to connect.
WIFI works like usual, and that is the only way I can connect online with my phone at the moment.

There were some who said that the app "PDAnet" was the problem, and that you can reset the proxy settings, however, this option is only available for tablet versions.

I have:
A Galaxy Note i717 (with Telus)
[ROM/MOD][The Collective] Seraphim - First Flight - ICS
Kernel version: 3.0.8-perf-I717UCLC5-CL281649 [email protected] #1

Any help would be very much appreciated, thanks.


----------



## JiraffeLeung (Apr 28, 2012)

Hm, internet seems to be working now.

All I did was wait, later through the day my phone was able to detect the data connection. There were no setting changes or anything, I just left my phone, made phone calls, send/receive texts; and all of the sudden, it worked.

For those who have a similar problem, I'm sorry that there is no quick solution as of now, but it seems like the network would eventually fix itself.

I hope that there are other solutions out there, if you happen to know any, please don't shy away from sharing.


----------



## themudfly (Apr 29, 2012)

Hi,

My friend and I have the same problem, both of us have the i717 running dagr8's ICS_CLC5_Alpha2 ROM.  Everything was working perfectly until Thursday morning, everything looks like it should work, but it doesn't.

Telus wasn't able to help outside of being able to tell me that when they notice my phone register to the network, it only registers to voice and not data.

Luckily we keep nandroid backups of every ROM we run, and we found that the only ROM that worked perfectly was the stock ROM (no custom ROM GB or ICS worked).  However, we did find that the Mozilla Nightly (or Aurora in my case) was able to access the internet on the ROMs that didn't work.  My next step is to get Telus back on the line and have them check what they see when the Mozilla browser accesses the internet.

My buddy also ran a logcat, and found that the phone reported some problems while attempting to connect to the data network.  I don't have the log, I'll see if I can get him to post it later. 

I'm glad your connection is up and running, and it looks like my buddy's connection is working as of this morning, so hopefully mine will be back up shortly.


----------



## themudfly (May 1, 2012)

The fix is to clear the proxy entries under the Telus APN, did that this morning, and data has been working since then.


----------



## RodiR12 (Sep 5, 2012)

*finaly thank u*



themudfly said:


> The fix is to clear the proxy entries under the Telus APN, did that this morning, and data has been working since then.

Click to collapse



It worked and u don't have to do any thing hard it's just resting it


----------



## akukendo (Aug 27, 2013)

themudfly said:


> The fix is to clear the proxy entries under the Telus APN, did that this morning, and data has been working since then.

Click to collapse



Thank you, it works


----------



## martis989 (Dec 24, 2013)

themudfly said:


> The fix is to clear the proxy entries under the Telus APN, did that this morning, and data has been working since then.

Click to collapse



how to that, I'm new plz help! :/


----------



## chethu595 (Jan 3, 2014)

*proxy*



JiraffeLeung said:


> Hey there,
> 
> Whoever can solve this would most likely help many others out there.
> I tried looking this up on google and on XDA, but there is no solution so far besides doing a factory reset.
> ...

Click to collapse



hi i am facing same problem with my android mobile intex aqua i5 
can anyone help plzzzzzzzzz


----------



## vikas.singh232 (Sep 1, 2014)

themudfly said:


> The fix is to clear the proxy entries under the Telus APN, did that this morning, and data has been working since then.

Click to collapse



Thanks it worked. Really helpfull
:good:


----------

